
Visualising Networks Part 1: A Critique - yrochat
http://yro.ch/visualising-networks-part-1-a-critique/
======
lmeyerov
For what it's worth, we're regularly working with 100K-1MM element graphs over
at github.com/graphistry/pygraphistry , e.g., for analyzing IT operations &
security events. Most tools force analysts to start from ~scratch and don't
scale, but that's solvable :)

------
rymohr
I'm the cofounder of a systems and network mapping service (kumu.io) and I
can't agree more. Although our primary focus is on systems mapping we also
work with a lot of networks. We're constantly reminding our users that the
network itself is not the deliverable. Large networks must be reduced to
communities / metrics or unfolded piece-by-piece if you want people to
actually gain something from them. We have a built in presentation builder to
help with that process but a lot of people are just too lazy. I cringe when
customers propose 3D as the solution instead.

